# Drones legal for scouting in public land?



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
The other day, this discussion came up and no one was sure. Is it legal to run a drone (those quad-copters) on public land to scout before deer season?

Not that I want to do it, 'cause I have no intentions of spending $100s to give up my walking and solo time in the peaceful woods :lol: but I am really curious about it.


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

So much for fair chase....


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

oaks said:


> So much for fair chase....


What about this quote do you not understand: 

"scout before deer season?"

There was no suggestion to use it during hunting.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

oaks said:


> So much for fair chase....


so you never scout, or use google maps for scouting?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Legal.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

It may be legal, but where will it end? How about just tagging all newborn deer and then just selling tracking devices along with licenses so you just walk up to the critter and blast way? Hunting used to be a test of skill and woodsmanship, not a high tech slaughter outing with a certain outcome, IMO...


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I agree with you on "where will it end" to a certain degree but whats the difference between using a drone used for scouting and a trail cam besides one is mobile and the other is stationary?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Craig M said:


> I agree with you on "where will it end" to a certain degree but whats the difference between using a drone used for scouting and a trail cam besides one is mobile and the other is stationary?


No easy answer... This is a slippery slope.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

As long as the drone doesn't have a gun or horn on it, I really don't see where it is a slipper slope, it's a tool like a knife, gun or saw. Some people are tech heads for thier activites while other are not and what I do to get personal satisfaction out of hunting isn't the same path that someone else gets, so who am I to judge? Now, if the drone is used for harassment, then it should be open season on the drone and operator should be prosecuted. I would also object to law enforcement using them unless the situation dictates it.

With that, I'm not a tech head when it comes to hunting, I prefer old fashioned scouting, topo maps and a compass but have used google maps and a GPS from time to time.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

IMO a trail cam shows you a snapshot in time and over time you can establish a pattern of movement which may aid in the final approach. With a drone an unscrupulous person could visually track a targeted buck to a specific place and in real time allow a "hunter" to in effect corner the animal to ensure a kill shot. Shooting fish in a barrel. That is not hunting or sport, it is a kill box approach. If this however flips your switch and allows you to brag to your buds about what a great hunter you are, go for it.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Using that logic, some states allow radios for communication for hunting and some other states don't and how many people use cells phones and or marine radio's while fishing to spread the word? Frenchie, I see what your saying but I'm going to agree to disagree on this topic.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Drone season opens Today. No plug required in gun. Hunters are restricted to birdshot and lead shot may be used. Trophy drones will be determined by a combination of length and weight. Good hunting!


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

ridgewalker said:


> Drone season opens Today. No plug required in gun. Hunters are restricted to birdshot and lead shot may be used. Trophy drones will be determined by a combination of length and weight. Good hunting!


I think I read somewhere the correct trophy determination for drones was cost of the model


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

chizzel said:


> I think I read somewhere the correct trophy determination for drones was cost of the model


I think that you are using the more popular ebay trophy book guidelines whereas we use the more traditional shoot and release method :lol: .


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

ridgewalker said:


> Drone season opens Today. No plug required in gun. Hunters are restricted to birdshot and lead shot may be used. Trophy drones will be determined by a combination of length and weight. Good hunting!


:lol::lol:

I just picked up my federal drone stamp today.. Easier to hit than woodies!!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Who is going to taxidermy the first drone trophy? Hope it is truly lifelike. A high drone count means a master crack shot award....


----------



## gonorth (Aug 6, 2009)

I believe they are banded in alaska and one other state for hunting. Maybe more states will adopt this law.


Sent from my LGMS500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

dead short said:


> Legal.


Thank you very much.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

gonorth said:


> I believe they are banded in alaska and one other state for hunting. Maybe more states will adopt this law.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I would like to get a banded drone. . . .


----------

